# Nice But 2 1/2 Grand Worth?



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

ok, i like seiko watches. i own a couple.

i like this one. 360112053277 you know where...

but that's a lotta wedge yes / no ? assuming its legit of course ...

thoughts anyone ...

:nuke:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

that is a stunning looking watch and in amazing condition but i agree im not sure id part with the money for it.

jason.


----------



## sean666 (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice watch but he really is having a laugh at that price , also lets hope he put it back together properly after dismantling it.

Always be careful of ebayers who state they want Payment : Bank wire transfer only


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

It's beautiful but perhaps the seller is slightly overzealous in his pricing.

I know Jon sold his 6159 Tuna (same movt?) which was advertised on the forum for about Â£1k but that was about 6 months ago now. Fair to assume that prices have risen but that does seem a lot.

I don't know enough about this model to comment much on the price but I know I want it 

Edit: I believe one in good nick went on ebay about 4 months ago for around $3k which would have been around Â£1.5k at the time. Â£/$ has changed a lot since though.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

yes same movt as my old one, slightly rarer model tho, but wow thata a lot of cash... eek.


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Hmmm... you see Jon. I'm trying to distract myself away from that Samurai...

An astounding amount of cash. I'm a massive Seiko fan but can it really be worth more than the Omega Moon Chrono he's also selling? Suppose it simply depends what you're willing (or more to the point _able_)) to pay for it.

I'm more interested in Jon's Samurai...

:sweatdrop: :sweatdrop:


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Four figures for a Seiko? Feck......


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

The only Seikos worth four figures, in my opinion, are the SLQs and the SAGHs, particularly the SLQs - very yummy and completely distinctive.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I dunno, I'd say this one was probably worth four figures... just not those particular four figures.

It's a serious bit of watch but the seller needs to be a bit more realistic imo.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mjolnir said:


> I dunno, I'd say this one was probably worth four figures... just not those particular four figures.
> 
> It's a serious bit of watch but the seller needs to be a bit more realistic imo.


TBH i would look on SCWF before buying this one......they come up from time to time


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> mjolnir said:
> 
> 
> > I dunno, I'd say this one was probably worth four figures... just not those particular four figures.
> ...


Good tip Shawn seikomanaia


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

desmondus rotundus said:


> ok, i like seiko watches. i own a couple.
> 
> i like this one. 360112053277 you know where...
> 
> ...


its alot of money but i guess the seller is maybe just taking a punt to see if he gets any bites at the hook.

the guy must have some idea of what hes doing because hes got thousands of feedbacks on the back all from watches and a high rating.

maybe its part of his pricing strategy on this one.

sometimes the higher you price things the more attractive they are.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

That's the watch the modern Marinemaster's styling is based on - I suppose it's a bit of Seiko history - when was the last time you saw one for sale? Due to its rarity, & collectibility, I suppose the seller thinks he can ask what he wants for it but it'd have to be a rich, & committed, Seikophile I think who pays that much!!


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

1500-2000 I say 



pauluspaolo said:


> That's the watch the modern Marinemaster's styling is based on - I suppose it's a bit of Seiko history - when was the last time you saw one for sale? Due to its rarity, & collectibility, I suppose the seller thinks he can ask what he wants for it but it'd have to be a rich, & committed, Seikophile I think who pays that much!!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

hopefully not jumping in on anyone but theres another ,maybe similar(i prefer the look of this one personally)one on pleebay and so far its alot cheaper.

also in the sellers listing have a look at the grand seiko vfa apparently very rare and soughtafter also very nice platinum patek .370125944152.

jason.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

FYI a Fecked 6159-7000 fetched 750-800quid on ebay earlier this year. Bloke only paid 10quid for her


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Seller was probably hoping for the "eBayer's friend" -- bidding war.


----------



## sonic (Dec 13, 2008)

desmondus rotundus said:


> ok, i like seiko watches. i own a couple.
> 
> i like this one. 360112053277 you know where...
> 
> ...


I wouldn't pay that for *that*!!

Its too old and theres no prestige.

You can grab a nice rolex for that cash :drool:


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Blimey. Some of you may have stumbled across this item on you-know-what... 220290058368

$3,500 

Then click on the shop and you will see that he has seven Seikos at more than $1,000       

I don't know what else to say...


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Imo Nothing compares to wearing a nice Chunky Seiko diver's when delivering to a MOD or Forces base 

Hopefully get another 1000m or 6159 again this year.



















Regs

Bry


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

bry1975 said:


> Imo Nothing compares to wearing a nice Chunky Seiko diver's when delivering to a MOD or Forces base
> 
> Hopefully get another 1000m or 6159 again this year.
> 
> ...


Cool Bry


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Sadly that's another one that's on the list


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

bry1975 said:


> Imo Nothing compares to wearing a nice Chunky Seiko diver's when delivering to a MOD or Forces base
> 
> Hopefully get another 1000m or 6159 again this year.
> 
> ...


Looks like a Sawtooth's been getting it on with an Ecozilla! Love it. :tongue2:


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Its difficult working out the value of a high end rare Seiko, because I don't think any of us really know's what Japanese collectors are willing to pay, and the high price of Seiko's could simply be a reflection of a much stronger Yen


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Parabola said:


> Its difficult working out the value of a high end rare Seiko, because I don't think any of us really know's what Japanese collectors are willing to pay, and the high price of Seiko's could simply be a reflection of a much stronger Yen


Good point. I guess it's hard for us to appreciate the Japanese lust for Seiko - maybe Thian can bring us up to speed!

And yep, the exchange rate can't be helping :huh:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

AbingtonLad said:


> Parabola said:
> 
> 
> > Its difficult working out the value of a high end rare Seiko, because I don't think any of us really know's what Japanese collectors are willing to pay, and the high price of Seiko's could simply be a reflection of a much stronger Yen
> ...


they come up from time to time over on scwf, and bring big money


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> AbingtonLad said:
> 
> 
> > Parabola said:
> ...


After buying my first Seiko I can see myself going the way of a Seiko collector, but for that money I'd probably want a Spring Drive GMT :tongue2:


----------

